# Ready for Our SchH 1???



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Almost









She has the retrieve over the jump...








Still working on the retrieve over the wall, she did pretty good today...
































Recall...








Protection...
















































Transport...








Last bite reward to take to the car...


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Great shots! I love seing pics of Gala!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

She is looking VERY good Carolina! You've done a great job with her!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Fantastic! Can't wait to hear the good news after you guys trial! Any idea when?!








Congrats on all your hard work! You both look great


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Awesome dog & awesome pics...............









SchH looks cool !


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Nice photos - looks like you better find a trial!

Lee


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shots of the beautiful Gala.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

She is looking GREAT, Carolina!! Good Luck with the SCH 1! When is your trial?


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey! That field looks familar! Leesburg right? monika's? 

Good luck with the test! I am thinking of putting mine off until the fall because I was so sick and most of the VPG testings are finishing the monday after easter. The one last shot I will have at this spring will be at the boxer club I belong to at the end of april.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WShe is looking VERY good Carolina! You've done a great job with her!


Thank you!!! Still have a lot to learn though.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: kelsoFantastic! Can't wait to hear the good news after you guys trial! Any idea when?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If all goes well, this Spring.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lookin good Carolina


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq Good Luck with the SCH 1!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Exciting, isn't it Carolina? She looks really good.. you've done a GREAT job with her. Can't wait for the spring trials.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Exciting, but every time I think about trialing, I get butterflies in my stomach!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

If it's any consolation, I still do too!! After all, they are dogs and you never know if they're with you that day, or if they're going to be dogs, lol. When you get thru the first part and see they're on the same page, it's whew, now just get thru the rest of it.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Carolina,

You will do well. Just breath. Do all routines a few times without the dog.

And if anyone says they know it all, it is not good!!  Or stick to the old school way of training.

Good trainers are constantly learning, watching, adapting on their current dog and well as when they get the next dog.

Gabor still gets nervous with the anticipation.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you! I know it is all about the anticipation, once I'm on the field, I calm down.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Can you do a practice fun match and have a stranger be the judge?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, I've heard there is one in my area soon, would have to find out when and if I'll be here.







Not a bad idea.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9Thank you! I know it is all about the anticipation, once I'm on the field, I calm down.


Know the feeling...............did my 1st agility trial in Feb. & have 1 coming up in Apr. along with a rally trial (1st & different dog), talk about NERVOUS............*ME*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Funny thing is, I don't get nervous about Agility trials at all.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

You know what I keep telling myself during those periods of time when I get nervous...

there's a similiar feeling between excitement & nervousness so I just keep trying to convince myself that it's all excitement...LOL.

Believe in your dog and go out there with confidence!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P
> Believe in your dog and go out there with confidence!!


Thank you Lynn, that is exactly what I'll do.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Carolina,

Great!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

These are amazing pictures! I can't believe she can run up that nearly vertical wall with a weight in her mouth... these dogs truly amaze me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I couldn't agree with you more. The things they will do for us.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

It's only the SchH 1.. Remember, it's a very short routine and is over with before you know it! 

It'll be a good judge to trial under too..

I've found that listening to my ipod helps relax me tremendously..


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have to disagree that it's only a sch1. Doesn't matter if it's a sch1 or a sch3 or 30x sch3, each one counts and lord knows each one takes a toll on your nerves, lol









Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She's looking amazing, awesome photos!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all for the nice comments. Maybe I'll convince myself this is just like and agility trial and what ever happens happens.







I know my girl can do it and that's all it matters.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

Lookin' great!


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

When is the trial?


----------



## Gunnarspack (Apr 7, 2009)

Gala looks awesome! Such focus, you've really done well and seem to be a great pair together! Wishing you all the best and will be looking for the good news post!


----------

